

Show HN: Vintage Cartoons [video] - dittes
http://vintagecartoons.tv
Here&#x27;s what we hacked at the 4hourventure.com event today: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vintagecartoons.tv
======
Bjoern
Fun! Thank you for this.

I just wanted to watch this fullscreen so, here is a simple oneliner to do
that with mplayer from the CLI.

[https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5841739](https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5841739)

~~~
dittes
Haha! Awesome! We actually will try to implement full screen aswell. But
you're faster... :)

------
dittes
This is what we hacked the last 4 hours at the 4hourventure.com event today.
Feedback welcome! :)

------
denzil_correa
This is wonderful! One of the best hacks I have seen in a long time. I guess
you may want to improve video response time though.

~~~
dittes
Thanks a lot! These comments make it worth hacking that stuff together! :) We
will continue improving the site, but the actually stream the videos from
archive.org, so maybe we have to host them on a faster server.

------
callmeed
This is cool. Now, make this into a universal iOS app and allow me to IAP
videos so they're stored locally in the app.

You will make money on parents who need a way to keep a kid/toddler occupied
in a place that doesn't have wifi.

(I'm assuming these are in the public domain)

~~~
hecht
They are and perhaps there will be a phone version in two weeks. We still need
a project for our next 4 hour venture...

------
ajstarks
contains offensive and racist "vintage" content -- "Confederate Honey"

~~~
hecht
oh, that one slipped through the vetting process. It is removed now

------
ctdonath
Sounds great, doesn't render on iOS Safari: fragment of border, video
unsupported.

ETA: whole frame in portrait orientation, half in landscape (doesn't show on
scrolling). Still no video.

Eager to use!

~~~
dittes
we are working on that as we speak. reload, it should work better now. the
formats are different, but we try to filter them for ios...

------
scrapcode
Cool shit! You're missing a '>' on your </footer tag.

~~~
hecht
oh my... fixed.

------
mparramon
I'm only getting Felix the Cat and Popeye, is that all there is here?

~~~
Bjoern
BettyBoopM.d/BettyBoop-1932-BettyBoopM.d.

PopeyeTheSailor-PopeyesPappy/PopeyesPappy1951

popeye_patriotic_popeye/popeye_patriotic_popeye

FelixTheCatTheater/Felix-theCat-1925Pb-MonkeysWithMagicrelquiaDoCinemaMudo

FelixTheCatInComicalamities/FelixTheCat-Comicalamities1928-03-18

FelixTheCat-FelixGetsBroadcasted1923/FelixTheCat-1923-FelixGetsBroadcasted

Felix_AprilMaze_NoAudio/Felix_AprilMaze_NoAudio

Felix_NeptuneNonsense/Felix_NeptuneNonsense

Felix_BoldKingCole/Felix_BoldKingCole

Felix_TwoLipTime_NoAudio/Felix_TwoLipTime_NoAudio

bb_and_grampy/bb_and_grampy

SurpriseCartoon/1923.04.01Surprise1923ShortDaveFleischerOutOfTheInkwellFilms

40sSupermanCartoonCopiedInskyCaptainAndTheWorldOfTomorrow/Superman

BettyBoopInKittyFromKansasCity/MaxFleischer-1931-BettyBoop-KittyFromKansasCity

Popeye_Out_of_the_Punch_1956/Popeye_Out_To_Punch_1956

MarysLittleLamb/MarysLittleLamb1936

InMyMerr1932/InMyMerr1932

MuchAdoAboutMutton/MuchAdoAboutMutton1947

HeckleAndJeckleInSteepleJacks/HeckleJeckle-29-SteepleJacks1951

BalloonLandrestored/SavedFromTheFlames212-BalloonLandubIwerks1935

OswaldTheLuckyRabbitInOhTeacher/Winkler-
OswaldTheLuckyRabbit-02-OhTeacher1927disneysoundEffectsAddedIn1932

RaggedyAnnAndAndy/cartoonFleischer-RaggedyAnnRaggedyAndy1940

TheTantalizingFly/1919-10-04BrayProductions-OutOfTheInkwell-TheTantalizingFly-
MaxFleischer

OswaldTheLuckyRabbitInAMerryOldSoul/oswald_the_lucky_rabbit_80_merry_old_soul_DVDRip.XviD-
moonsong.sharethefiles.com

------
furyofantares
You just added a good bit of fun to my day, thank you.

I don't remember receiving that many channels on a TV like that, though!

